# african pygmy hedgehogs.



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

are they ok as youngsters in a 4 foot enclosure?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

think so as long as its got abit of ventalation a bit of shelter lots of hides, toys, etc


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

ok, its possibly 2 together, but maybe the one.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

no not 2 together they are solitary animals x


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are solitary animals and shouldnt be kept together ;O) Pygmy Hogs Uk is a brilliant forum if you want to do a little research :O)


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

klair328 said:


> no not 2 together they are solitary animals x


 
LOL great minds and all that


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

angels1531 said:


> LOL great minds and all that


lol yup xx


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

ah ok, if i got 2, if i divided the enclosue into 2 foot quares, would that mananage them? or do they prefer more space than that?

whats the best age to buy them at?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

the more space the better i kept mine in like indoor guinepig cages they were bout 4 ft long and that was just eough space for food,water dishs,some toys, a hide or two and a wheel x


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

thats awesome, thanks.

i have one last question, whats there temperature preferance? will room temp do them?


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lots of people keep them in zoozone enclosures, but like Klair, my little girl has a slightly bigger space to explore too. They are nocternal and like somewhere cosy to bed down and they are also great escape artists, squashing themselves into the smallest places! Thistle has worked out how to open her playpen... and now makes a beeline straight for the catch as soon as she gets in there!!!
Thay can also be easily litter trained too :O)


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

klair328 said:


> no not 2 together they are solitary animals x





boidae said:


> thats awesome, thanks.
> 
> i have one last question, whats there temperature preferance? will room temp do them?


 
No lower than 17 c or you risk hibernation, which is fatal in APH's. I have a snugglesafe heatpad for when it gets cooler.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

actually i do have another question.
would a 2.5ft tall fishtank with a net style lid be appropriate?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

a 3ft x 1.5 ft is deemed to be the minimum sized enclosure per hog - aquarium style housing isnt appropriate - glass doesnt offer enough ventilation and holds moisture leading to poss respiratory problems


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

thats awesome, thanks.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

just a thought, gerbils etc can live happily in glass tanks, do aph's have weaker lungs?
with a net type lid would it not be fine?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

some people use heat matss mut my house is always warm so room temp was fine x


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

gla\ss tanks would stink up pretty bad sweat up really bad and be crap for it to feel secure .. u doknow they havea certain.. pong


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

most of the year they are fine at room temperature, but I use heat mats in the colder winter months.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

how often do you change their substrate?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i changed mine weekly kept them on sawdust and straw took poop and littertray out n gave it a clean daily though.. but they still have a certain aroma


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

reading through care sheets some state dry cat food is a good staple diet?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

mines hated dry catfood and they DO need bugs.. mines got cat food boiled eggs catbscuits mealworms crickets hoppers waxworms


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

you should really check out Pygmy Hogs UK as you will find the answers to all your questions and more! its a very friendly helpful forum: victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

jusst to clear a little air some females can be kept together although it isnt always advissed there are breeders that do this i once read in a book some motherss will teach other mothers how to raise a litter yyet it still states they are solitary its just what is being put in peoples head tbh

no fish/fish derativess in diets
vairy the diet from a yyoung age
always use dust extracted shavings and watch it for going in eyes
never use small wheels could damage spines
get them out for a considerable amount of time every day
try to litter train or spot clean daily
if using liners wash more often
try to give them enough toys to keep them entertained

just ome of the top of the head x


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> jusst to clear a little air some females can be kept together although it isnt always advissed there are breeders that do this i once read in a book some motherss will teach other mothers how to raise a litter yyet it still states they are solitary its just what is being put in peoples head tbh
> 
> no fish/fish derativess in diets
> vairy the diet from a yyoung age
> ...


qc , you will find that the majority of books published are now outdated , and most of them where from a good few years back when the authers thought the care of aph was the same as europian hogs . i have a book that states a pvc pipe is the best possable housing , it wasnt until these pipes that the book recomended started rolling over and babbies where being crushed by there mothers the authers had a rethink . unfortunatly as soon as a book it written it is outdated .

i agree with you females can live together , but i have also seen females turn on other females for no reason . and have whitnessed first hand just how much damage a hog can do in a very short period of time . 

i would personally advise anyone to keep them seperate. letting them play together supervised is fine though .

cheers col


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

colinbradbury said:


> qc , you will find that the majority of books published are now outdated , and most of them where from a good few years back when the authers thought the care of aph was the same as europian hogs . i have a book that states a pvc pipe is the best possable housing , it wasnt until these pipes that the book recomended started rolling over and babbies where being crushed by there mothers the authers had a rethink . unfortunatly as soon as a book it written it is outdated .
> 
> i agree with you females can live together , but i have also seen females turn on other females for no reason . and have whitnessed first hand just how much damage a hog can do in a very short period of time .
> 
> ...


Fair enough im jusst about to PM you now you have reminded me....


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

boidae said:


> how often do you change their substrate?


I use stuff called Finacard... found it through Pygmy Hogs UK too... its like shreaded cardboard and it is brilliant stuff. It doesnt go everywhere like shavings, and has the added advantage of keeping the smells down ( not that my princess smells are anything other than beautiful!!!) As said, go look for yourself on the forum, there are many tips for keeping a happy hog, as well as lots of information on diets etc.


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

Agreed, pymgy hogs uk is a brill forum & loads of info and advice! 
Oh And I can second that finacard is by far the best substrate i've ever used =P


----------

